# Spring Snows!



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Its coming guys!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Are you serious Blake?  :withstupid:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We can hunt light geese in the spring? Noway man!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Spring Snow goose hunting??? 
Crap!!! That means I wasted a bunch of time reading those "Spring Turkey hunting for Dummies" books!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

How many people plan to hunt snows over open water this spring?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I think ALOT of people will be hunting over water this spring.


----------

